# KeyAffinity - Keyboard Shortcuts for FA Gallery browsing



## LittleGinge (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all! 







I was browsing the site the other day, and it occurred to me that there was no perfect way to browse through a userâ€™s gallery. I was also browsing Tumblr around the same time, and I was using the J/K scrolling along with Missing eâ€™s extra shortcuts (such as L for like and R for reblog). This inspired me to create a similar solution for FurAffinity. A couple days later, *KeyAffinity* was finally born.

This simple script is a Chrome Extension that allows you to flip through a userâ€™s submissions using your arrow keys. You can also press the F key to favorite a submission or the C key to jump to the comment box.

You can download KeyAffinity for Google Chrome right now on the Chrome Web Store. If you enjoy this script, please spread the word! Reviews and ratings on the Chrome Store are also appreciated! If you have any comments or suggestions, please post them here. I'd love to add features to this script to make it even better!


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 27, 2012)

Perhaps you can add to the script later on but this is definitely a good start. I will look forward to new features.

A few additions in the submission could be for the "download" button and the "full view" (although the latter can already be defaulted to full view with another extension) and you could expand the comment key to journals as well.


----------



## LittleGinge (Dec 27, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> "download" button


Ahh, yes. Why didn't I think of that?



hg3300 said:


> "full view" (although the latter can already be defaulted to full view with another extension)


Yeah, I've got full view on by default in my FA site settings, so I forgot that it was off by default. 



hg3300 said:


> you could expand the comment key to journals as well.


Good idea!

I'll try and get these ideas in by the end of the day (Eastern Standard Time). Your suggestions are now live in version 1.1.4. Thanks a ton!


----------

